# Milton gun show ?



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Does any one know the dates for the next Milton gun show? It usually follows the Pensacola one by a few weeks.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

I found March 19/20 on the old interweb...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If I'm not mistaking that show is ran by a "anti hunter" bunch of threads about him on here. I'll save my money.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Splittine said:


> If I'm not mistaking that show is ran by a "anti hunter" bunch of threads about him on here. I'll save my money.


This is correct, ol Billy wouldn't be getting a penny of mine!!!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

He won't get one red cent from me


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone considering going to this show needs to read this thread. It WILL change your mind.

pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/ha-634849/


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe a picket line in front of the gun show might be appropriate?


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Oh wow, didn't know it was that Billy! Yep I'll skip the gunshow then...


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Is Billy out of jail? Never will go as long as he owns it..he is a jerkoff


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Screw Billy and his gun show. I should shove a bill for four new tires up his ass until he shits a new set.


http://m.myfwc.com/media/3371520/Dec4-10.pdf

Scroll down to Santa Rosa County


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

wonder what the outcome of that episode was?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Until the Milton Gun Show has a new guy or group profiting from it I will stay home


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Yep. I have plenty of places to spend my money and that definitely isn't one of them


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

At one time Billy headed it up for the elks or moose lodge and they got a check. I ain't even gonna fall for that again


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Who is Billy and why does he sound like an asshole?


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Who is Billy and why does he sound like an asshole?


Assuming you didn't read the FWC link or the PFF link?

He has purposely put other hunters life and LEOs (FWC) life in danger.

Put tacks on the road around his property on state land and there have been a few members on here that have experienced that.

Also the harassment of hunters. I'm sure there is some more stuff he has done.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Who is Billy and why does he sound like an asshole?



You been around too long not to know Billy. You know him or Rosie


----------

